# Casper Flagg is missing



## AverageJoe (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello

My mates mate has gone missing. His name is Casper Flagg and he was last seen at Moles nightclub in Bath on Friday.


From another post my mate Pete has put up on affiliates4u.com


"On Saturday night, a good friend of mine, Casper Flagg disappeared from Moles nightclub in Bath. No-one has seen or heard from him since. Understandably his family and friends are extremely concerned and we're collectively trying everything we can to find him.

Anyone who can help in anyway, by tweeting, facebooking, telling friends and relatives in the area and surrounding districts - anything you can do to help would be much appriciated.

Anyone who thinks they may have seen Casper since the early hourse of Sunday the 29th of November please contact Bath police, crime stoppers or myself.

More information is available on the BANES police website Avon and Somerset Constabulary - Appeal for help to trace missing man (Bath)

Again, anything you can do to help would be greatly appriciated

Pete



http://www.petercolesdc.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/casper.jpg

Can any of you Bath Urbanites put the word out, twitter, facebook whatever and see if we can find him?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 8, 2009)

only just seen this . . . any news?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 10, 2009)

Saw this on the news yesterday but soun was off as i was talking to landlord. Whats going on??


----------



## wiskey (Dec 12, 2009)

seems he's still missing


----------



## Libertad (Dec 23, 2009)

This is Bath


This is very sad.
 Making the decision to call an end to the search must be a heavy burden.


----------



## mattie (Dec 23, 2009)

Poor sod.

I've heard comments that he may have fallen into the river, but Moles is nowhere near it.

Tragic business.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 24, 2009)

Aye, seen posters about, really fucking sad.

Dunno what else to say really, must be really tough for his family and friends like,  Shouldn't give up hoping though..


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 27, 2009)

Found the body.


----------



## madzone (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh god, that's horrible


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Geri (Dec 27, 2009)

It reminds me of the time a few years ago when the manager of the Commercial Rooms went missing on the way home from work one night - they found his body in the docks.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 11, 2010)

Found this thread by accident searching about a 'mole' on my arm.

Poor fucker. Thoughts to his family. Does it look he just fell in?


----------

